
Pile of shit (shit on top of shit) - fatagun
http://www.firatatagun.com/blog/2016/04/12/pile-of-shit/
======
MrLeftHand
Good title! :-)

I know how it feels. My longest function which I had to work with was around
1000. And on top of that the author and all the others who had to work on it
left useless comments how bad the code is etc...

Well no shit Sherlock! Then why didn't you fixed it instead of leaving shit
messages for future use?

Welcome to the REAL world of software development!

When will it change? Never?!

------
AstralStorm
Please provide more descriptive title next time.

